# Releve



## double acting

I've seen this on menus, what exactly does it mean?


----------



## Erimus

Never seen it myself but it is a ballet term.....or according to Larousse Dictionary 'action to replace a troop or regiment'...

geoff


----------



## Mad Landsman

Nowadays I think it means the same as an Entrée. 

When an entrée meant a small course before the main course then the main was termed the relevé - literally something rising up.


----------



## jg grant

Hi DA. It is now an obsolete culinary term when dinners,for some that is, stretched to a dozen or more courses. The releve was introduced about half way through and usually took the form of a sorbet or such as a pallet cleanser. A kind of breather so you could get stuck into the next few courses. There may be a connection with the English word,'relief'.
Hope that helps. Regards.


----------



## Mad Landsman

Further to my last - Just checked my SOED and it appears that it used to mean any course of a meal. It is the action of removing or lifting up the plates from the previous course in preparation for the next. 
The word 'remove' (noun not verb) replaced it.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Mad Landsman said:


> Further to my last - Just checked my SOED and it appears that it used to mean any course of a meal. It is the action of removing or lifting up the plates from the previous course in preparation for the next.
> The word 'remove' (noun not verb) replaced it.


Which brings to the use of the word, remove, (noun) in the context of boarding schools. at least that is the only context I have ever seen it used, as in "Hurree Jamset Ram Singh of the remove"
I never was able to figure out what it meant.(?HUH)


----------



## Erimus

Pat....it is an easy one...students who didn't progress enough to go up at the end of the school year and were held back for further tuition...happened to me but not at Public School!

geoff


----------



## Mad Landsman

Remove - When I was at school I understood it to mean moving to the next or a higher level academically. - A sudden jump as opposed to the normal progress from year to year.


----------



## Erimus

ML...I believe the opposite because of my own experience....

geoff


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Well that's muddied the water a bit. Any further explanations anyone?(K)


----------



## Johnny Walker

*releve*

According to my Larousse Gastronomique Releve = Remove = Dish which in French service RELIEVES (In the sense that one sentry relives another) The soup or the fish. This course precedes those called entrees.

Reliefs = In French, the left overs of a meal, that which is not used at the table.

Now if that does not make the meaning as clear as mud I do not know what will. [=P]


----------



## Erimus

Just phoned my old boss who went to Public School...what does Remove mean? Ah,that is the year,usually 4th form, where the slower boys were made to catch up,some never caught up and stayed there for more than one year.....but if you are at Harrow it was the name given to the lower 5th,i.e. second band students under the upper 5th,the Gold Band!
So pays your money and takes your choice!
geoff


----------



## Pat Kennedy

In Greyfriars school, it meant the lower 4th. (I looked it up)
It seems that there were 3 grades in each year, upper, middle, and lower.
It all makes sense now, in my school it was Alpha, A, and B, graded according to what your dad did for a living.
Boys whose fathers were solicitors, doctors, bank managers etc, were put in Alpha. Sons of shopkeepers, and white collar workers in A, and the rest of us in B. Or at least that it how it seemed to us at the time.
It was a grammar school with aspirations to being a college, we had to play rugger, no soccer allowed.


----------



## BobClay

When I was freelancing in 1974 I signed up for a 6 monther. After 8 months I still hadn't been releved !! 

[email protected]@rds !!!

(And that includes those that taught me how to spell [=P])

:sweat:


----------



## Varley

Well I was in the Remove at Prep School. It was for us thick buggers in an effort to improve our performance and the only year, until I 'left' school, I approached the top of the class (in fact I did come 'top'). At Reed's the progression was lower 4th, upper 4th, 5th and then, depending on performance 1st year 6th and 2nd year 6th. Or 2nd year 5th and out (Brother did the latter. I was allowed into 6th because Frank Anstis thought it 'would do me good'. Which it did).


----------



## Barrie Youde

In common with most mariners I left school aged sixteen, immediately after the 5th Form and "O" Levels. The Sixth form (into whose portals I never did enter) was divided into VI Science, VI Classics, VI Modern Languages etc. The Remove was labelled VI Dustbin, catering for O Level resits etc.


----------



## Varley

I bet there were a lot of sporty types in the dustbin Barrie.


----------



## Barrie Youde

There were!

Another feature of school life was that, at the younger stages, the year was divided as to A, B and C, strictly according to academic ability. (As you kindly ask, I was consistently in the upper half of the B form. The A stream skipped a year in advancing to O levels).

It was an eye-opener, nonetheless, when our history master Jack Hammond (MA, Fitzwilliam House, Cambrige) observed, "Oh yes, it is always the C formers who are the first to come back to school to show off their Jaguars and Rolls-Royces."


----------



## Erimus

Barrie...rings a bell here too......we had two boys who couldn't pass wind never mind School Cert,so left school a year before exams....one of them started working the fruit markets and had a Jag when we were still going on a bike. The other bought a house with a large garden following a variety of jobs,again including fruit and veg......but today where he lived in the house with garden.....now luxury apartments and named after him!

geoff


----------



## Barrie Youde

One of life's imponderables is, what might have happened if I had stayed at school after O Levels? Probably I would have gone into VI Modern Languages. Do I regret not having done so? Not a bit. I was looking for adventure and I found it by the bucketful in the maritime world.

The only things for which I could possibly have wished for more are:-

More time with horses,

More good sailing (i.e. sea-time under sail)

And more sex.

In the great scheme of things, however, those things overall are of very little consequence and life has been more kind to me than I could ever have wished.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Erimus said:


> Barrie...rings a bell here too......we had two boys who couldn't pass wind never mind School Cert,so left school a year before exams....one of them started working the fruit markets and had a Jag when we were still going on a bike. The other bought a house with a large garden following a variety of jobs,again including fruit and veg......but today where he lived in the house with garden.....now luxury apartments and named after him!
> 
> geoff


Fruit and veg ... Teesside? Thereby hangs a tale.

John T


----------



## Erimus

trotterdotpom said:


> Fruit and veg ... Teesside? Thereby hangs a tale.
> 
> John T


Have not seen either for many years but know one did have a spell courtesy of Her Majesty.

Geoff


----------

